# Some pics from my Vegas trip.



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice looking pics Bro!

Looks like a good time was had??


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, Looks like you had a blast Alex! And I can see you had a great selection of smoke to keep you busy!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Had a great time! And my gf is awesome! We went to Casa fuente everyday we were there!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Saweeet! I'll be there in 2 weeks! I can't wait now


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome!!!
I would spend my life savings at Casa Fuente..... too many purdy girls working there.

I was trying to get to Vegas for IPCPR this year, but plans change quick with a yungin...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesomely cool Alex - my wife and I are headed out there Labor day weekend for a short 3 dayer and meeting her sister and boyfreind. gonna have to hit Casa Fuente if we can. Nice, Nice pics bro!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sckfck said:


> Had a great time! And my gf is awesome! We went to Casa fuente everyday we were there!


So the smoothie worked?? :lol:


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice Padron Anni you got there  I won't be back in Vegas until next June for business.. But I know where I'm going now!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So the smoothie worked?? :lol:


The smoothie was perfect considering it reached 118! Half way to Vegas!! Thanks again brother


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

patrick.paul said:


> Nice Padron Anni you got there  I won't be back in Vegas until next June for business.. But I know where I'm going now!


Well just a heads up. No Padron at Casa fuente. Most of the sticks I smoked I had brought with me.


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

So who can pick me up a casa fuente? :biggrin:


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

sckfck said:


> Well just a heads up. No Padron at Casa fuente. Most of the sticks I smoked I had brought with me.


Yikes. Minus points. But now that I think about it I would probably do the same so I can have a rested smoke.

Did you pick up any smokes from Case Fuente?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

patrick.paul said:


> Yikes. Minus points. But now that I think about it I would probably do the same so I can have a rested smoke.
> 
> Did you pick up any smokes from Case Fuente?


Well it's a Fuente owned lounge so only fuente owned sticks. 
I picked up 5 Casa Fuentes and one don Carlos Lancero. All right around $20 a piece. They have some forbidden x but they're pricey.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sckfck said:


> The smoothie was perfect considering it reached 118! Half way to Vegas!! Thanks again brother


It was a small price to pay for you being able to hang out with us for a while. I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> It was a small price to pay for you being able to hang out with us for a while. I would do it again in a heartbeat!


Same here. Much appreciated


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Very nice sir! :nod:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

The pictures are sck as fck


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> gonna have to hit Casa Fuente if we can.


IF you can??? Shawn, there's no if in that stop. make it happen Bro!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome pics Alex. They've given me the itch to go to Vegas. its been too long since i've been. I wanna go now


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice! Casa Fuente, I remember how they got me into this addictive mess! Even though I bought my first cigar at the davidoff shop, it was the pleasant atmosphere of the casa fuente along with the very friendly staff as well as the great mojitos that made me the mess I am today! LOL!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Casa Fuente and I always enjoy Las Vegas. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pics,
Thanks for sharing.
I see you have an 2011 EL......Is that the 66 ??


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

the pics really really make me want to go back for another trip


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

^+1

I want to take the wife back soon. We both had such a blast last time. Those pics are making me start to get the itch...


----------

